# Who? Flight of the Pigs - Phoenix - Grinch Green ECdM - National



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Who rode National on a Grinch Green ECdM with the Flight of the Pigs ride last weekend? Did it on my single but been wanting to try that with the tandem. Want a full report!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If it has a purple rear triangle, it's Hoss & Heidi from Tempe.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks TNut, Can't tell from the pic, didn't see it in person so this is all I have to go on. Are they on here?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Pretty sure that's them - can just see a bit of purple under the stoker. I don't think they're on here but I'll let them know about it.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

That was Hoss & Heidi. They sent me some phone video of the trail - looks super-rough. Not sure how to post here though.
Here's their tandem:







I told them about this forum - hopefully they'll join.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why the different colored rear triangle??


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

TNut, you gotta figure out how to post that video! Dan, it's because they have a sense of flair; I'm sure that's it! 

National trail is gnarly to say the least! I did a superman in the first 60 seconds on my single when my son-in-law took me on it. I think that it would be a very exciting trail to ride on a tandem. It is very rocky and technical, but not too many tight corners, so some of the advantages of a tandem (like not going over the bars) might be capitalized on. Hope Heidi and Hoss post up and give us a run-down. If they did the water-fall I'll start bowing now


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Videos here: https://www.facebook.com/MTB-Tandems-Inc-173789186009978/


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic! Thanks Alex! I'm gonna hafta do a video on my getto go-pro mount with styrofoam and velcro


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

That trail looks pretty technical for sure! We've only ridden the Desert Classic trail in the area. No Phoenix for us this xmas since we are cold weather wimps and went to Big Bend, Texas instead were it was in the 70s.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Next time you make it to Phoenix, you can find some very "tandem-friendly" cross-country riding at McDowell Regional park in Fountain Hills (East of Phoenix). Everything from the 15 mile Pemberton Loop to the 3 mile "Sport Loop". MUCH easier than National and from what I can recall, less demanding than Desert Classic as well. I hate using the word easy, ... but we still enjoy riding it. 

It IS cold this year, 70s do sound nice 

My daughter knows another ECdM team in Phoenix in addition to Hoss and Heidi. I keep thinking it would be fun to do a group ride, but we're terrible at making plans


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

We've ridden many good trails in the area. The Perberton Loop from Tom Thumb TH is one of our regulars when in the area. Our favorite AZ trails are in Sedona and Prescott. We were able to get a couple of nice days in Sedona over Thanksgiving.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Come down south and little, to Tucson, and we'll ride our new ECdM with you guys! Lots of good stuff this way as well....


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the invite. We don't get down there very often, but we'll look you up when we do.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! I've ridden National quite a bit. But I can't quite imagine taking the ECDM on it! And I thought we did pretty well taking to tandem on fairly tough trails. Just not National. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I know, right!? My first and only ride on national (on my single), I did a superman in the first 100 yards and nearly broke my wrist!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Have you tried Slim Shady? That's one I'm determined to conquer, but we've only gotten about half way through it. One attempt was thwarted when our Phil Wood hub blew up on us...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope. Haven't had the tandem to Sedona at all. I've got to get over there more and scope things out. 
Especially now that we're snowed in in Prescott. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

